# Cavs (6-6) vs Toronto (6-6) - Nov 24 1PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_










*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Toronto Raptors*

*Quicken Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Saturday, November 24, 2007
1:00 pm EST








*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Daniel Gibson







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Raptors*:*







PG – Jose Calderon







SG – Anthony Parker







C – Rasho Nesterovic







SF – Jason Kapono







PF – Chris Bosh​*
*NOTES:*
*
- Raps are a solid team on the road with a 4-2 record. The Cavs on the other hand have been horrible at home with a 2-3 record. If we want to contend in the East and get a top seed, Cavs have to win games like this. 

- T.J. Ford is out for the Raps which is a big break for us, as we can't defend quick guards. 

- Sasha needs to get going. Put up or shut up time for him. If he keeps struggling look for Devin Brown to eat up more minutes. 

- LBJ is obviously on a tear, I'd imagine he will have another big game today as the Raps have nobody that can check him


*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Raptors-Cavaliers Preview
http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=271124005


Gameday Matchup
W-L PF PA HOME ROAD STK L10
TOR 6-6 98.8 95.7 2-4 4-2 W1 4-6
CLE 6-6 100.0 102.0 2-3 4-3 W1 5-5

2007-08 Season
Series tied 0-0
Nov 24, 2007	TOR @ CLE	1:00 PM ET
Nov 30, 2007	CLE @ TOR	7:00 PM ET
Jan 6, 2008	CLE @ TOR	1:00 PM ET
Mar 21, 2008	TOR @ CLE	7:30 PM ET

Injury Report

TORONTO
· T.J. Ford PG - Nov 21: Day-to-Day
· Jorge Garbajosa FC - Nov 20: Day-to-Day

CLEVELAND
· Eric Snow PG - Nov 22: Day-to-Day
· Cedric Simmons FC - Nov 21: Day-to-Day
· Donyell Marshall F - Nov 20: OUT

League scoring leader LeBron James is enjoying a brilliant start to the season, but it hasn't led to much success for the Cleveland Cavaliers.

James looks to help the Cavaliers start turning around their home woes on Saturday when they face the Toronto Raptors, who have lost their last five games in Cleveland.

After back-to-back 50-win seasons, the defending Eastern Conference champion Cavaliers (6-6) have gotten off to a mediocre start. They have won back-to-back games only once -- on Nov. 9 and 11 -- and the second of those wins marked the only time this season they have been above .500 (4-3).

A big reason for their struggles is a result of their play at Quicken Loans Arena. Cleveland is off to its worst home start since 2002-03, dropping three of its first five home games. Last season, the Cavs won 15 of their first 18 at home and didn't suffer their third home loss until Dec. 21.

Cleveland will try to carry some momentum from Wednesday's 97-86 victory at Minnesota, having received another superb outing from James.

The 22-year-old star matched his season high with 45 points, reaching 40 for the second time in three games. James, averaging 30.9 points this season, also had eight rebounds and five assists.

James has been playing at a torrid pace lately, averaging 39.5 points, 9.5 rebounds and 8.8 assists in his last four games.

"I don't know how he keeps doing what he does," Cleveland coach Mike Brown said. "I'm watching him, and I get exhausted. That's how good it is to be able to do that night after night after night."

James looks for another strong outing versus the Raptors after averaging 30.3 points, 6.5 assists and 6.3 rebounds against them last season as the Cavs won three of four meetings. He also had the highest scoring game of his NBA career against Toronto on March 20, 2005, with 56 points in a 105-98 loss.

Toronto has dropped five straight in Cleveland, losing by an average of 11.0 points, since a 97-86 win on April 6, 2004.

Although the Raptors (6-6) have had little success in Cleveland lately, they're off to their best road start in franchise history, winning four of six away from home.

Toronto is coming off a 95-89 win at Memphis on Wednesday to snap a four-game losing streak at FedEx Forum.

The Raptors shot just 39.1 percent from the field, but made 11-of-21 (52.4 percent) from 3-point range.

Toronto is among the league leaders in 3-point shooting at 43.7 percent and is even better on the road, hitting an NBA-best 50.4 percent.

"It's no secret we love the 3-point ball," said Chris Bosh, who has only one 3-point attempt this season but is one of 10 Raptors to make one. "If we have open shots, we're going to keep shooting, no matter where it is on the court. We have enough 3-point shooters. We just tell our guys: 'Just stay in there. Keep your feet set. Shoot it with confidence, and eventually, it will start falling.'"

Andrea Bargnani, last season's top overall draft pick, has made a team-high 24 3-pointers in 50 attempts while Anthony Parker and Carlos Delfino have hit 19 apiece. Offseason acquisition Jason Kapono is 16-for-33 (48.5 percent) from beyond the arc after leading the league last season in 3-point accuracy at 51.4 percent.

Bosh is not a regular 3-point threat, but is the team's scoring leader (17.9 ppg) and has been hot lately with averages of 21.3 points and 14.0 rebounds over the last three games. The two-time All-Star averaged 23.0 points and 10.5 boards against the Cavs last season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL I'm guessing alot of folks missed that this game was on. Rare early afternoon game

Cavs defense is still looking shaky, gave up 56pts in the 1st half


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm watching, but it didn't seem like anyone else was, lol.

It seemed like the Raps got a few more calls in the first half, and they were hot from outside for almost the entire half. I have to think neither of those would continue in the second half. 

I love Lebron's aggressiveness, Gibson's shooting ability, and how Devin Brown contributes to the team. I don't like our slow offense, Ira throwing up quick 3s, and Damon's defense. I'm happy we are still in this game, at this point.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I'm watching, but it didn't seem like anyone else was, lol.
> 
> It seemed like the Raps got a few more calls in the first half, and they were hot from outside for almost the entire half. I have to think neither of those would continue in the second half.
> 
> I love Lebron's aggressiveness, Gibson's shooting ability, and how Devin Brown contributes to the team. I don't like our slow offense, Ira throwing up quick 3s, and Damon's defense. I'm happy we are still in this game, at this point.


We are really missing a 3rd big as well.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We are really missing a 3rd big as well.


Yeah, Ira just doesn't quite bring what AV does.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is anyone else sick of these iso post ups? Our players just aren't made for it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs need to string together some stops if we want this game.

I'm really impressed with the Raps shooting btw, to come on the road and drill outside shots like this is crazy


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm still not sold on Lebron's FT shooting being fixed. He still doesn't look in rhythm when he shoots.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron showing some nice fire!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, they really can shoot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow the arena is really into today's game.

Nice ball movement by the Cavs lately


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damon and Boobie have been awesome today.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I'm still not sold on Lebron's FT shooting being fixed. He still doesn't look in rhythm when he shoots.


Agreed. Once he misses a few it could collapse again. 

His no dribble routine is basically a no-rhythm shot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha, just when I was about to mention that this is going to be our first lead going into the 4th.

EDIT - Actually, I don't know whether it happened against the Timberwolves or not, I didn't see that game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well another tight game going into the 4th. Seems like every game we've played has gone down to the wire


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, how did Lebron score that one?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice push by Devin Brown


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron ANOTHER triple double - Gotta love the energy from the Cavs today.

Even though our roster is mediocre it's fun to watch when the team plays this hard


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron with ANOTHER triple double. Jesus.

And these aren't Kidd 15-11-11 triple doubles, these are like Jordan 35-11-12 triple doubles.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Another day in the office for Bron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Raptors keep triple teaming Lebron leaving people wide open.

Thank God our shooters are hitting today


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This game shows how good the Cavs could be if they had consistent shooting. The offense works so much better when the wide open people knock down their open shots at an NBA level.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its about time Bron won MVP. Another triple double very nice!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was a really cheap call on Z there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

whoa, butterfingers on that possession.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Weird that Lebron has been having trouble getting calls this season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Took the foot off the pedal too early.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great play by Bron. That's starting to become his signature play.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice drive by Lebron. Need a stop here, no 3pt plays for Bosh


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

blah, how do we let Kapono penetrate?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha Kapono beating us with the drive.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kobe-esque


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

More importantly, how do we leave Kapono unprotected in the expansion draft? lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is AMAZING. Incredible.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Guard the 3.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think I'd rather just have Lebron shoot them than run extra time off, lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Still lots of time left on the clock.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn, Kapono sure can shoot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Big shots by Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great game. Playoff atmosphere 

We really needed this one with Boston coming up twice next week


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

great play by the Cleveland LeBrons today.

you have my respect clevelanders

all the way from the north in T.O.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin staying at the in-laws today: no LP like at home and I forgot to Tivo the game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Freakin staying at the in-laws today: no LP like at home and I forgot to Tivo the game


You missed a good one :biggrin:, probably the best game of the season so far.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 111, Toronto 108*

Good thing I taped this game. I'm going to have to watch it now.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

damn you lebron, damn you.


----------

